# Honeywell R7284B lockout and other issues



## roughneck (Nov 28, 2014)

First off, if it's oil when was the last time it was serviced? Like a full cleaning, nozzle, filter, and pump strainer? Burner motor will be tied into outgoing power from the primary. Might possibly be on a second power wire if it's not constant ignition.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

When is the last time it was cleaned? Might just need cleaned, a new nozzle and oil filter. 

The wiring you describe sounds like you also have a clean cut oil pump. And everything is wired to work off of the burner motor circuit. Not too unusual.


----------



## kuzya (May 2, 2010)

Thank you for replying. I don't know when it was cleaned.

I don't have any experience with boilers. Is this something I can do on my own or should I call a company?

Are you saying that it's ok not to have power on the R7284 oil primary control until there is heat call? This seems strange to me. I can't read any lock codes because of this. I have to wait until the boiler turns on.

Thank you.
Victor


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Its not the best way to wire it. Another wire would need to be ran to it to have it powered like it normally is. But it not harmful to it.

If you have a real good shop vac, buy the cleaning brushes. You can do it yourself.


----------



## kuzya (May 2, 2010)

Ok. I would like to run the wire. Is it from relay to primary control?
What terminals?

Thanks.

I looked up some videos on how to service the boiler. I will order the parts today - oil filter, nozzle and brushes.

Thank you!
Victor


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

You wire from L1(or off the witch that feeds L1) of the aquastat to L1 of the primary. Connect the wire from B1 to Limit of the primary.


----------



## kuzya (May 2, 2010)

I should be able to get 120VAC from the aquastat relay. Is this correct?

L1 from aquastat to L1 on the primary control?

Currently all I have is B1 from aquastat connected to L1 and Limit on primary control.

Should I keep the B1 connected to L1 and Limit?

Thank you very much for all the help.

Vicor


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

No, the B1 needs to be disconnected from the L1 of the primary, and only connected to the limit of the primary.


----------



## kuzya (May 2, 2010)

Sorry. Didn't see your reply before I posted.


----------



## roughneck (Nov 28, 2014)

Be careful servicing it. The electrodes should be set, and cleaned. You might have to reprime the system after changing the filter. 
It's a good idea to run a combustion analysis as well, to confirm its burning correctly.


----------



## kuzya (May 2, 2010)

Ok. I added the wire. It is working correctly.

Couple more questions: The ignitor connection on the primary control is not hooked up. Is one of the black wires from the ignitor?

Here is why I am asking. The last two lock codes are for the ignition.

My settings on the primary control are as follows:

valve on delay - 00:00
ignition trial - 00:15
burner off delay - 00:00
TT configured on - Yes (I do have a jumper between T & T on primary control)
spark in on DLY - Yes
spark during run - No
allowed resets - 3
appliance type - BLR

Do the settings look ok?

Thank you.
Victor


----------



## kuzya (May 2, 2010)

I will look up online how to set the electrodes.

You might have to reprime the system after changing the filter. 

Bleed the air out of the line?
I found the bleeder valve, it should be straightforward.

I just realized the only access to the filter is to get below the tank. I have a wall with shelves and another wall where the filter is located. Nice setup!


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Leave the transformer wired the way it is. Has nothing to do with the ignition error.


----------



## kuzya (May 2, 2010)

I am not changing anything. just asking questions.

It is working. I am in the process of ordereding the parts to do the service.

Thanks for all the help!


----------



## kuzya (May 2, 2010)

Another lock code for ignition


----------

